# Ebling 3 point



## NoSnow_1

Looking to buy Ebling 3-point 8/16 back back blade or similar.

OR a decent truck blade with bad pump that I could swap over to 3pt.

Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010

Moved your thread to used equipment, I presume you’re looking in the Springfield area, but you may want to include some additional information, such as size, distance, budget, etc.


----------



## m_ice

Check the grand rapids Michigan marketplace on Facebook will be your best bet. Warning you're going to be hard pressed to find a used 3 point and may be better ordering a new. Ebling shipped me a new 1 since I didn't have a local dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Send me a PM...I have one I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> Send me a PM...I have one I'd be willing to part with.


You could have told me that 3 years ago and saved me some money


----------



## Mark Oomkes

m_ice said:


> You could have told me that 3 years ago and saved me some money


It wasn't for sale 3 years ago. 

The switch to the Metal Pless made the Ebling unnecessary. As I told the OP, I haven't had time to get pics or figure out a price much less list it. 

Now it's buried in snow, but if he has a couple days I'll dig it out and we can work something out.


----------



## m_ice

Mark Oomkes said:


> It wasn't for sale 3 years ago.
> 
> The switch to the Metal Pless made the Ebling unnecessary. As I told the OP, I haven't had time to get pics or figure out a price much less list it.
> 
> Now it's buried in snow, but if he has a couple days I'll dig it out and we can work something out.


They are handy on 3 points


----------

